# Trenton Homer Pigeon



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I had 2 pairs of Trenton Homers when I lived in Colorado. I would like to find the strain again...but no where can I find anyone who even knows about them here in WV.

Can you help, please?
BLM


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

You can find them in this site...

http://www.strombergschickens.com/stock/pigeons.php

I'm not sure if you like those Yellow Trenton there but they're Trentons like you are looking for...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've seen Trentons on eggbid lately


----------

